# Rapido 709f and 741f Roof Vents/skylights



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

I recently viewed the above models (in two different dealers) and could'nt help but notice that the skylights to the bathroom and bedroom do not close correctly, resulting in draughts which I felt and I would imagine, quite some noise whilst travelling. I have not seen this on any other vans and wondered if anybody else had noticed this.

Dawn.


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Rapido Roof Vents*

Hi Pepandspice

We have a Rapido 786F (2005 model) and I have also noticed that the bathroom roof vent in particular "leaks" air. This could be a deliberate design for ventilation, I will certainly ask when we have ours in for the habitation service in April/May at Caravanes Rapido in Wokingham.

Ed


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our Hymer VAN522 bathroom skylight is deliberately designed to allow ventilation even when tightly closed down.

It is double skinned perspex with quite a gap between the two.

It has vents into its cavity in the centre.

In the four corners it has triangular vents which are outside the raised rubber seal area and so vent out in a very protected way very close to the roof surface.

A good idea - except in the depths of winter, which is why I have stuck clear plastic film over the interior vents!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Our Hymer VAN522 bathroom skylight is deliberately designed to allow ventilation even when tightly closed down.
> 
> It is double skinned perspex with quite a gap between the two.
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Rapido Roof Vents*



ed786 said:


> Hi Pepandspice
> 
> We have a Rapido 786F (2005 model) and I have also noticed that the bathroom roof vent in particular "leaks" air. This could be a deliberate design for ventilation, I will certainly ask when we have ours in for the habitation service in April/May at Caravanes Rapido in Wokingham.
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed.

Dawn.


----------

